# Where to worship in Jerusalem



## EKSB SDG (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got a friend that's leaving today to spend a semester studying in Jerusalem. One of his concerns about being there for four months is where he'll worship at. Anyone have suggestions on where a Reformed Presbyterian might worship while in Jerusalem?


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 26, 2009)

EKSB SDG said:


> I've got a friend that's leaving today to spend a semester studying in Jerusalem. One of his concerns about being there for four months is where he'll worship at. Anyone have suggestions on where a Reformed Presbyterian might worship while in Jerusalem?




Reformed Baptist Church
Maoz, Baruch
P.O. Box 75
Rishon LeTsion 75100
Israel

Tel/Fax 972 3 966 1898


GRACE and TRUTH


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 26, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> EKSB SDG said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a friend that's leaving today to spend a semester studying in Jerusalem. One of his concerns about being there for four months is where he'll worship at. Anyone have suggestions on where a Reformed Presbyterian might worship while in Jerusalem?
> ...





OR:

Kol Bamidbar (Voice in the wilderness)
Simon, Antony
Maranite Convent Rd, Old City, Jerusalem
P.O.Box 31699 Jerusalem, Israel

Tel. # 02-5354837


Voice In The Wilderness - Home


----------

